
Japan researcher builds device to transmit 'force' - X4
http://www.thestar.com.my/Tech/Tech-News/2013/12/23/Japan-researcher-builds-device-to-transmit-force.aspx/
======
gculliss
How is this an innovation over things like the Da Vinci surgical robot system?
[http://www.intuitivesurgical.com/products/davinci_surgical_s...](http://www.intuitivesurgical.com/products/davinci_surgical_system/)

~~~
X4
Holy cow, that looks like cut out of some alien abduction film..creepy shit..

Not it's not related to that. From what I understand, it transmits the force
directly, not using a physical "robot-hand", but pressure I think. Maybe I was
fooled, because as miahi said, it's not really clear from the article..
Nonetheless if it's what I think, then it's a worthy news. Funny I didn't
think of Star Wars, but that's as close as it gets I think

------
miahi
Unfortunately it's not clear what is the difference between this solution and
other force-feedback systems.

------
sleepydog
You could also use this as a force 'duplicator'. If you improve this device to
allow freedom of motion suitable for say, making a wood carving, and wire it
up in a one-to-many fashion, where the artist can carve 100 blocks of wood at
once, would the carvings still be considered hand-made?

~~~
X4
hmm great question. I don't know the answer, but to me they would still be
hand made, but not originally hand made.

------
pontifier
I experimented with force feedback a few years ago... The simplest method I
used, was to take 2 servos and cross wire their potentiometers to each
other... The servo update rate was not fast enough to avoid oscillations, but
it was still cool.

------
xarball
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hFWz145aJc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hFWz145aJc)

------
anko
i thought this was going to be about star wars.

